# Cable from trunk to the front of the car...



## skubz (May 24, 2009)

I'm trying to get RCA cables to go from the trunk CD changer to the front of the car, hidden away nice and discreetly (AUX adapter goes in through the back)
My question is, how difficult is it to get the cables through to the front? Any tips/advice?
I was thinking of possibly even cutting the cd changer cable, making it much shorter, and then just plug the AUX adapter in through the glove box, but there's little room in there already, so I rather take the cables through the car. However, let me know what you think.


----------



## ianyboy (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Cable from trunk to the front of the car... (skubz)*

usually, what I do, when running RCA cables from the HU's to the amps, I hide the underneath the carpet, where the bottom door trims are. There are usually already some wires, or just the wire loops in some cases, in this area.
Ian


----------

